# Mama Chama Run on the Rio Chama



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been interested in kayaking this stretch too and it sounds like the flow window is on, also with 1800 cfs below el vado this weekend....

from what i have gathered, its nothing too hard, but in the photos i saw (american whitewater) there was some log strainers broached on the Mama Chama rock. 
And i would assume the first footbridge takeout is pretty much kayak only. havent seen it, but similar to souse hole, you could carry rafts up the hill, but do you want to....?
Thats really all i got for you. the only other advice i could say would be to call Kokopelli rafting in SF, and ask for John. He did it last year, and would have better answers if he is available.


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Abron. Where are you getting your flow info for 1800 CFS below el vado? 

There are a couple of places that look like they could be mama chama from the sat images on google maps, and they all look fairly full of logs. Definitely a good thing to watch out for.


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

SHHH ABE. haha. 

and yeah, the most recent google maps images are from 5/31/13, which was around 500cfs (puente gauge) , and it's hard to tell what any rapids might be like, but there are definitely a number of pretty nasty looking river wide obstructions. 

it's definitely running off, but it's cooling off the last couple days and this weekend, so it might slow down. 

I have plans for Sat/Sun but I'll be in the neighborhood on monday/tuesday and would absolutely be down to explore it in my kayak. The probability of at least several portages would kinda make me hesitant to do it with anyone taking a big, or loaded boat....


----------



## Lt Col Pinkerton (May 11, 2010)

Big Mama is a fun run to explore. A couple of guys (John, JBobb) were out there on Tuesday and had fun. In years past there has been barbed wire spanning the run as it starts through La Puente. They reported that it was "not an issue" this year, take that for what its worth and keep your eyes open at the top of the run. There are two steel cables that span the river (also near the top) that are at head level, mind those of course.
The rapids are really strait-forward and easy to handle. Big Mama Rapid has some massive rocks in the river and it sounds like they have a lot of wood piled up on them. The most recent report says that far left and far right are clear. Don't bother with the paddle out of El Vado. The lake is at historic lows right now. The fisherman's bridge is an easy short hike with a kayak out of the canyon. The steepest sections have a staircase that will prove ridiculous for long boats/IKs/rafts. Have fun!


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just found this video, seems to show all the major rapids, no info on flow but looks to be in the 1000s. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH6Jx2L4THY


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

green, any way you could run it on monday or tuesday? Or anybody?


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, gotta be the weekend. I think we are aiming for Saturday. If we get it done I will report back. 

Thanks again to everyone for all the info!


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

Monday/Tues, anyone? shouldn't be a long paddle, and I am super time-flexible


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

greenlm2 said:


> Just found this video, seems to show all the major rapids, no info on flow but looks to be in the 1000s.


What rapids? All I see is a lady holding an extremely long paddle upside down and a few rocks.


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

storm11 said:


> What rapids? All I see is a lady holding an extremely long paddle upside down and a few rocks.


sogoood


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Ran it today from 95 bridge to upper lake boat ramp. SO FUN!
Did it in 3.5 hours stopping for lunch.

Mama Chama has EASY sneak (for kayaks) on right, we didn't even scout. 

Everything else mostly class II+

Section below footbridge/Heron Dam is fun and fast. No slog with El Vado being so low. Actually flew past the boat ramp. Look for a bouy floating and that is about where we should have taken out. There will be some low cliffs on the river right - probably want to get out there.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Also - 2 cables easy to duck (in kayaks). 

Low head dam - run on far river right.


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome, suz! Thanks for the info. I'm getting excited to check it out! It's not often that us New Mexicans get to try out a new run in the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Inertiaman (Jun 4, 2021)

Anyone been on this section of the Chama in the past few weeks?

I may consider the 16 mile run above El Vado lake next week. Depending on flow decline, it looks like maybe I would have 400-500cfs. Any contemporary trip reports at similar levels would be fantastic (albeit unlikely  ).


----------

